
Launched smart agriculture project in Syria - byShout
We are N&#x27;bat, a bootstrapped team designing an innovative non-profit project on smart agriculture in Syria.
Step 1 is to fund and put together a GSM circuit so plants can communicate data.<p>We set up a GoFundMe https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gofundme.com&#x2F;smartagsyria but would also be most grateful for guidance and feedback.<p>Thank you! Flavius
======
byShout
Why starting with a GSM circuit for communication (vs bluetooth)?

Bluetooth works for short range. We will use that to connect it with farmers'
equipment, while a GSM network allows us to keep all the greenhouses data
being sent and received to the server. It also helps us to remotely access the
processor for update.

We also want the long-range and scalability of GSM. People are spread out and
this project will have several parts in different places, like servo in water
pumping station and temp+other sensors in the greenhouse. It's also easier to
train people to use GSM since we can get it going with any regular smartphone
in a way that they understand better than setting up bluetooth, according to
our experience. We already have other GSM devices, but want to acquire this
one, here in the US, so that we can download all the packages we need and get
it running here. That's hard to do there, where there is barely internet.

What do you mean by smart agriculture?

The ability to grow your needs of food with minimal human interaction, because
of the shortage of skilled workforce.

Smart agriculture, in this case is providing any individual with the ability
to control their greenhouse, even if they don’t have the experience.

What do you think?

Thank you so much again!

PS: Because of the mention of S, the gofundme is currently under review and
not accessible.

------
nowarninglabel
I think it would help if you talked more about the need to start with a GSM
circuit for communication. For instance, could you instead consider starting
with some bluetooth devices?

Also, what does "smart agriculture" mean to you?

